# Sonne, Schatten.... bin unsicher



## Kamilah (8. Okt. 2013)

Hallole,

da wir inzwischen beschlossen haben im nächsten Frühjahr mit einem Minibagger durch den Garten zu pflügen, überlege ich natürlich, wie ich den Teich da wieder unterbringe.
Es sind ja nur 9 x 9 Meter Gartenfläche, davon eine Seite direkt an der Terrasse und eine mit Garagenwand.

Da das Grundstück eine Nordausrichtung hat, wäre der Platz, den ich mir jetzt ausgesucht habe, zum größten Teil schattig. Im Sommer würde nur eine Hälfte des Teichs in der Sonne liegen, der Rest quasi nie.
Im  Herbst/Winter/Frühjahr allerdings käme, durch die tiefstehende Sonne, absolut kein Sonnenlicht mehr in den Teich.

Ich hab das hier gefunden:


> Sonne/Schatten: Zuviel Sonne -> starke Erwärmung, zuwenig Sonne -> Kümmerwuchs der Pflanzen. Also möglichst nicht weniger als 4 Stunden und nicht mehr als 8 Stunden Sonne im Hochsommer



Im Sommer auf einer Hälfte machbar, im Herbst/Winter/Frühjahr gar nicht.
Würde den Teich auf 4 x 5 Meter vergrößern wollen, Tiefe ca. 1,20 , davon etwa 30 bis 40cm "überirdisch", umgeben von einer schräg zum Teich angelegten und außen bepflanzten Trockenmauer (zum Wasser hin mit Isolierschicht).

Kann man sowas machen, oder hätte man da keine Freude dran?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar, dann kann ich mir bis zum Frühjar noch ein paar mehr Gedanken machen 

LG
Bille


----------



## Patrick K (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sonne, Schatten.... bin unsicher*

Hallo

mein TIP 

wenn du schon den Bagger da hast, reiss das Haus gleich mit ab und bau es auf die Nordseite

oder mal im ernst, was hast du für ein Problem mit dem event. Kümmerwuchs deiner Pflanzen ???

wenn genug Nährstoffe  da sind und der Teich nicht wirklich im Kernschatten mehrerer Hochhäuser steht, wird das auch ohne ganzjährige direkte Sonneneinstrahlung funzen, einige der User hier wären froh wenn der Teich wenigstens zur hälfte im Schatten läge
 mein Pool bekommt auch nur im Sommer für wenige  Stunden Sonne und ich bin froh das mein Wasser im Sommer nicht wärmer wird als 23°C

Gruss Obs


----------



## Suse (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sonne, Schatten.... bin unsicher*

Hi, 
da brauchst Du aber wenigstens nicht über´s Schattieren nachdenken.
Sooo viel Sonne braucht der Teich doch nicht.


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sonne, Schatten.... bin unsicher*

... und es gibt auch durchaus Pflanzen für'n Teich, 
die es lieber ein wenig schattig mögen.
Da würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle nicht die größten Sorgen machen.


----------



## Kamilah (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sonne, Schatten.... bin unsicher*

Also von Seiten derer, die da Ahnung von haben (also ihr  ) grünes Licht?
Dann wäre mein Platzproblem im Grunde gelöst.
Wenn der Teich dann tief genug wird, sollen da eigentlich auch ein paar __ Shubunkin rein - was sagen die zu wenig Sonnenlicht? Ist vermutlich eher positiv, wenn nur ein Teil des Teichs in der Sonne liegt - das Wasser kann also nicht zu warm werden.....

Warum ist noch nicht Frühling?  Würde am liebsten gleich loslegen 2

LG
Bille


----------



## laolamia (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sonne, Schatten.... bin unsicher*

im winter hast du eh kein wachstum 
im sommer ist es ideal

gruss marco


----------



## Thoma (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sonne, Schatten.... bin unsicher*

Hallo Bille,
also, da brauchst Du Dir überhaupt keine Gedanken machen!
Mein Teich hat in den Wintermonaten so gut wie gar keine Sonne, alle Pflanzen und auch der Fischbestand überleben das seit Jahren.
Und im Sommer ist er auch nur maximal 7 Std. besonnt, erreicht bei max. 1,6 Meter Tiefe so 23-24 ° und die Pflanzen gehn richtig ab dabei!
Siest Du auch auf meinen Bildern.
Und die Fische suchen sich Ihren Platz selber, wollen/brauchen a ned den ganzen Tag Sonne.
Ich hab auch seit Jahren Teichmuscheln ohne Probleme drin.
Also viel Spaß beim buddeln....
Gruß, Thomas


----------



## pema (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sonne, Schatten.... bin unsicher*

Hallo Bille,
also ich kann deine Sorgen und Überlegungen gut nachvollziehen.
Bei mir ist das Problem hausgemacht. Ein erst kleiner - und dann erstaunlich schnell großer - Walnussbaum beschattet den Teich. 
In dieser Jahreszeit habe ich vielleicht 1 Stunde Sonneneinwirkung. Erst im vorderen Teil, dann im hinteren. Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich den Teich eigentlich für Amphibien angelegt habe (die gerne sonnige Teiche haben) und ich mir auch langsam Sorgen um die 'sonnenhungrigen' Arten von Pflanzen in meinem Teich mache, entgeht mir durch die Beschattung einfach viel an Spaß am Teich
Bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung kann ich jede Pflanze und jedes Tier gut erkennen...im Schatten habe ich nur eine spiegelnde Wasseroberfläche, die vielleicht der Entspannung dienen mag, aber nicht meinem Forschergeist dienlich ist.
Wir überlegen jetzt schon ernsthaft, wie wir den Walnussbaum beschneiden könnten, damit wieder mehr Licht an den Teich gelangt. Ist auch blöd, da der Baum mal ein Geschenk für mich war
Kurz gesagt: ein paar Stunden Sonne auf den Teich sollten es schon sein - für alle Beteiligten

petra


----------



## jolantha (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sonne, Schatten.... bin unsicher*

Buddeln und bauen kann man auch im Herbst , bis es Frost und/ oder Schnee gibt.
Ich könnte gar nicht soooooo lange warten .


----------



## Kamilah (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sonne, Schatten.... bin unsicher*

Jolantha..... du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Wenn ich so könnte, wie ich wollte, würde ich ja - ist aber im Moment finanziell nicht drin 

Für das, was ich mir da überlegt habe, brauche ich ein paar Euronen und die muß ich erstmal zusammensparen


----------



## Susanne (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sonne, Schatten.... bin unsicher*

Also ich würde den Teich ja 9x9 Meter bauen ;-)

Und wegen dem "Schattenproblem": Es gibt Pflanzen, die Schatten oder absonnig vertragen, allerdings sinds net sooo viele. Wenn Du noch bauen kannst, wie Du willst, dann informier Dich erst mal über die Pflanzen, die geeignet sind und baue den Teich dann so, dass Du den Ansprüchen (an Wasserstand) der Pflanzen gerecht wirst.


----------



## Kamilah (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sonne, Schatten.... bin unsicher*

Wenn ich so könnte wie ich wollte.... aber darf ich nicht 
Meine Freundin will auch ein bisschen Grün im Garten und da wir ja auch noch unsere Hunde haben..... sollte da für die beiden auch noch Platz sein


----------



## Susanne (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sonne, Schatten.... bin unsicher*

Grün sind ja die Pflanzen im Teich ...(so Du die richtigen aussuchst) und

... mit Hunden sollte man Gassi gehen - die wollen doch sicher im Teich baden und dann? Eine Teichvergrößerung als "Hundebadestelle" wäre doch auch ein hundetaugliches Argument für die 9x9 Variante ;-) Die Hundebadestelle würde ich dann allerdings auf der Folie betonieren, damit  nichts passiert - wäre sowieso eine Überlegung, wenn Ihr Hunde habt ..


----------

